# Is he a Fjord cross?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Your pictures aren't showing up. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

This guy?



No. He's not a fjord cross.


----------



## Trakehner (Nov 26, 2013)

MsBHavin said:


> This guy?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's not a fjord cross.


And how do you know?


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Because he has NO fjord characteristics. Just because he has a black mane under his white hair does not a fjord make.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Fjord crosses tend to be more stocky. They have a shorter neck and they tend to have thicker necks. Your horse could just have a dun gene. He/she looks like a appy or QH appy cross. Here are some examples

Fjord cross









Mule Fjord









Appy Fjord: These are the ONLY fjord appy crosses i could find. Fjords lose their registry if they are crossed to outside mares.
(note the build of the horse looks more like a fjord)









(this one MIGHT be a fjord cross)


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Fjords are pony height. They are thick, and short. You've said in another thread he's an appaloosa. If he was a FjordXAppy they most certainly would have told you. It's like a Frisian cross...it's a selling point.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Mule fjord? I WANT.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I boarded a mare that was half Fjord. We didn't know the other half but she was about 15hh and a sturdy girl. Incredible temperament for kids. She was built like the appy in the first pic. During the winter her coat was snow white and in the summer it would have a pinkish haze to her shoulders, rib cage and flanks.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Endiku said:


> Mule fjord? I WANT.




Fjords are smart/opinionated enough as it is...can you imagine a fjule??


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

XD a purdy pain in the ****! Here is another for you Fjule people!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I wanted a fjule but then i learned about fjord not being aloud to cross breed. I respect registered who do not allow cross breeding, and i will not buy a cross (ex fjord X or Friesian X). As much as i REALLY like them .


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I believe they even will reject any more fjords you buy. They completely ban you yourself from their group. 

I have to say I love my little fjordling. He's the best horse I've ever had.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm not even a mule person and I want this one! What a stout stocky looking guy/girl.


Anyway, OP, I also don't think that there is any fjord in your guy. The Appy color genes can do some really funky things to a horse coat color and their manes and tails. It looks like he's got varnish along with whichever blanket pattern he's got going on. Varnish can sometimes give enough "frosted" guard hairs on the mane/tail to give it a two-tone appearance similar to that of a fjord.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

The fjord mule reminds me a lot of the przewalski horses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a very adorable leopard appaloosa 
Fjords are bred for two different heights. the shorter ones , large pony small horse size , as in a horse is 14.2 hh. and some that are15 hh.
If you bred a fjord mare or stallion outside the registry than that mare or stallion can loose the registration 
papers, if a person is turned in. I tried to get the papers on my Fjord mare, and as she had been bred to horses that were not fjord her papers were 'destroyed' . Makes no sense , because the offspring cannot be registered, and it does not harm the mare ..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stevenson, did you validate this thro the registry or just took someone's word?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just did a quick run-thro and found nothing about disqualifying a registered Fjord because of an outbreeding. Like all registries the off-spring cannot be registered unless there's a half registry floating around somewhere. DNA testing is required to validate that the foal is of registered stock before it is registered. I think someone has handed you a line. I can't see a registry acting on a tattle-tale without a proper investigation. Unfortunately too many owners don't transfer the papers and after a few changes of hands the stories get elaborate.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Personally, I don't see any Fjord in the OP's horse, either. Having a similar mane could be attributed to a whole bunch of things... like color xD

My word, that Fjule (teehee) is AWESOME. I want.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> I just did a quick run-thro and found nothing about disqualifying a registered Fjord because of an outbreeding. Like all registries the off-spring cannot be registered unless there's a half registry floating around somewhere. DNA testing is required to validate that the foal is of registered stock before it is registered. I think someone has handed you a line. I can't see a registry acting on a tattle-tale without a proper investigation. Unfortunately too many owners don't transfer the papers and after a few changes of hands the stories get elaborate.


From NFHR itself.

D. In the interest of protecting the genetic purity and the highest standards of the Norwegian Fjord Horse, the NFHR Registrar will withdraw from the Norwegian Fjord Horse Registry any mare or stallion that is used for crossbreeding with another breed or species. Violators may have their membership suspended and may lose all membership privileges including registration, transfer of horses and any voting rights. The names of horses who have been crossbred and their owners will be placed on the suspended list.
E. The NFHR will not allow registration of any horse produced by cloning, gene splicing or other artificial enhancement or manipulation of the equine genome


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

MsBHavin said:


> Fjords are smart/opinionated enough as it is...can you imagine a fjule??


oh right o.o good point. Well I can just put it in my backyard to stare at, then 

I actually wouldn't want a mule at all I think. My mare had a mule filly that I had the...pleasure...of halter/lead breaking. Probably the biggest challenge I have yet faced with equines...and she was a MINI!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Endiku, it's true that _training_ a mule isn't for the faint of heart and I don't particularly enjoy it, but if you can get one that's broke, they are worth about 3 times as much as a horse with similar training. They really do make awesome mounts _because_ they're so smart.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Saddle bag..yes it was from the Fjord registry itself, and even The Canadian Fjord registry wont accept any cross breeding. ;( And IF someone tells something that sounds off, I double check with the registry, I phone, email to see if I get the same answer.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I looked it up long ago. Its the same for the friesian registry.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Like the others have stated there is not a drop of Fjord blood in his veins. 
When people cross a fjord with anything what were they thinking? The answer is beyond me. 
If you want a fjord buy one. Shalom


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Why crossbreed any breed ? Its the same with Arabs, why cross breed them. There are large stocky arabs around, not the SE, but the polish and russian types. 
Why crossbreed a QH , TB or Drafts.. But if the draft had never been xbred then there would be no warmbloods .


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm very surprised that they'd do that for breeding for mules. I could understand not wanting to dilute the gene pool by outcrossing to other breeds, but mules are sterile 99.9% of the time (there is that one in a million molly mule who will surprise people). They're genetic dead ends so other than holding a mare back from producing a fjord foal for a year, I don't really see the logic. 

I would love a fjule, seriously drooling over those pics! Nothing is as bad as a pony/mini mule, IMO! :lol:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Why crossbreed any breed ? Its the same with Arabs, why cross breed them. There are large stocky arabs around, not the SE, but the polish and russian types.
> Why crossbreed a QH , TB or Drafts.. But if the draft had never been xbred then there would be no warmbloods .


Arabs were used to develop most modern light horse breeds. It makes sense to cross arabs with other breeds to add refinement and endurance. Same goes for the TB , andalusions, and barbs. Without those 4 breeds the modern horse as we know it would not exist.
When you crossbreed you should expect to get a blend of both breeds.
Fjords and Freisians breed true and I see no reason someone would want a fjord cross. The fjord mule was the only exception. Fjord traits are unique . If you want a fjord buy one. I have seen just as many undesirable Friesian crosses as desirable ones. Shalom


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

my fjord mare is quite short and stocky. And if i wanted a more versatile foal, I would cross her with a freisan . No fjord stallions around here that I know of. 
but this is getting off topic. People cross breed for many reasons.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There are many reasons to cross breed but i understand the registries stance on it. Its one of the oldest breeds, they want to keep quality and they dont want 1000 fjord muts running round lowering the value of the purebred. I dont always agree with it but i can understand it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well...TECHNICALLY. The gene pool is staying pretty clear since you're breeding to a different SPECIES. Hahah!!


----------



## Okkie 09 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi everybody,
I found this thread when searching the internet for ponies like mine :wink: as in fact I do have a Fjordaloosa.
He was bred in the Netherlands. There they breed Appaloosas to Fjord mares to get tough and reliable as well as handsome ponies for a children´s riders camp, De paarden van Het Fjordenpaard | Het Fjordenpaard Sometimes they sell some foals at Paarden te koop and so I got Okkie when he was 3,5yoa. 












Okkie is 5 now and I´m just starting him very slowly.

See you,

Birgit


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He is all sorts of cute....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Fjule..love it. Grabby hands for me as well. I have a QH with sooty that has a perfect line of black down the center of his mane and black core to his tail. No fjord anywhere I promise. One of these days I'll have to get pics. If I roached it it would be really noticeable but left long you don't unless you are up close brushing it out.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> When people cross a fjord with anything what were they thinking? The answer is beyond me.


Unless they are aiming for this


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh My Gosh that mini is sooo cute!!!! And I'm not a big fan of minis!!!


----------



## Okkie 09 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thx for inserting the picture for me, Emily, seems I can´t send a PM yet.... :-| Gonna read the link you sent me, sorry for the inconvenience!
:shock:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Violators may have their membership suspended and may lose .......
The words MAY are key here. The rules aren't saying WILL.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

How would the registry ever know that you bred your mare to a different breed of horse? Especially if the foal is not able to be registered.

If I had a fjord, I would be tempted to outcross for a fjule. They are stunning. As long as there is a market for the foals, I doubt it matters if they have papers or not. I'm sure there are people out there willing to spend the $$$$ to buy a fjule.

I don't know what the population of Fjords is, but I would start to worry about too much inbreeding... That Fjordaloosa is stunning too. 

I wonder if you could cross breed for sport horses/ponies? 

All AWS *sport horses* are evaluated on their own qualities and/or performance records. The AWS is open to all breeds of horses and *ponies*. Whether previously registered (would be recorded with AWS) or non-registered as long as the horse is breeding, training or participating in one of the four disciplines that the AWS supports (Dressage, Eventing, Jumping or Combined Driving).

*Eligibility for Registration*
 To be eligible for registration a horse can be of any breed or combination thereof. The sire and dam is not required to be registered for the offspring to be registered.


----------

